# Keyless entry



## Zunk (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 2007 base (2.0) sentra. When I got the car all I got were the keys and no keyfob for keyless entry. I was just curious if I could buy an official nissan keyfob and program it for my car, or if my car can even work with a nissan keyfob?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iirc you should be able to do that.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Its standard on the 2.0S but not the base, so your car may not have keyless entry.


----------



## Zunk (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I was just wondering. Apparently if you have power locks then it's possible. That's what I've heard. I think I have power locks, I mean I don't have to push down any pegs or anything. But maybe their definition is different. 

But anywho I've gotten used to using just the key.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I had power locks but no keyless on my 97 sentra. No you cant just buy a keyfob.
Go to your delaer and ask if there is an accessory that will upgrade you to keyless. normally its a controler unit and keyfobs.


----------

